

The birth of Xbox Live - thehigherlife
http://www.polygon.com/features/2013/11/11/4849940/xbox-live-millennium-e

======
daughart
Fantastic article - worth the read. This is why I am astonished about the talk
of Microsoft selling Xbox. Live is clearly a distinguishing feature and I look
forward to seeing what is more important to sales - the Xbox Live ecosystem or
the PS4 graphics quality. Since I am considering buying an Xbox just for the
cable box replacement features, I suspect Live will win out.

------
asadlionpk
Around the same time, I remember playing Midtown Madness online for the first
time on my very expensive dial-up via MSN Games Service. It was so amazing I
called my mom and showed her.

